# In the Moment- a reflective piece



## dcoscina (May 11, 2010)

So I just kinda improvised some basic chord changes over this little library addition to my set up. A very modest little know developer and a very un-assuming little library. Some of the velocity changes I tweaked (CC1 and CC11) but still needs a bit more. I find those low stringed instruments quite beautiful though.

http://www.box.net/shared/rsjkpbyvg9


----------



## wesbender (May 11, 2010)

The violins are a bit loud to my ears and overpower the mix (for the first half anyway), but the cellos sound quite nice. 

Was it just one big violin/cello patch performed live?


----------



## dcoscina (May 11, 2010)

yup


----------



## Justus (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the demo!


----------



## Hannes_F (May 11, 2010)

Sounds useful to me, and some nice swells also. It seems they indeed recorded some nice vibrato.

I guess you can't really make these patches sound bad or arkward and even with doodling around it will always have a certain nice quality.


----------



## dcoscina (May 11, 2010)

I know this probably isn't going to drop jaws just as Doug said but when I was playing around with it, my jaw hit my keyboard more than a few times. It's really something else. I think I futzed with the dynamics a little too much afterwards.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 11, 2010)

dcoscina, no need to excuse, I think it sounds nice and we all know how awful string libraries can sound while just doodling. In comparision to that it is really good and I sincerely hope it will inspire some great string writing.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 11, 2010)

thanks dave this is great...but actually even more important than the sound is my next question: how is everything running off of the supplied 7200?????????????????


----------



## JohnG (May 11, 2010)

nice noodling, Dave. A lot of lovely ideas in there that could go somewhere when you take the time.

And what a sound. Unbelievable.


----------



## dcoscina (May 11, 2010)

No worries and thanks for the comments. Doug and co. Shouldbe very proud of their acievement.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 11, 2010)

dcoscina @ Tue May 11 said:


> No worries and thanks for the comments. Doug and co. Shouldbe very proud of their acievement.



yeah seriously ...your makeshift noodling demo sounded so good out of the box to me it actually is just about convincing me to buy HS when I had mostly already decided I wasn't going to ...so you did doug and them a favor posting this demo


----------



## Hannes_F (May 11, 2010)

requiem_aeternam7 @ Wed May 12 said:


> yeah seriously ...your makeshift noodling demo sounded so good out of the box to me it actually is just about convincing me to buy HS when I had mostly already decided I wasn't going to ...so you did doug and them a favor posting this demo



I was thinking the same thing. This was more convincing to me than the other demos. 

I mean, most here are no laymen, own several libraries (I think I have 7 sorts of strings or so) and know what 'doodling on strings out of the box' sounds like normally. 

Everybody thinks of course that he is the greatest tweaker evah and God's own gift to mixing :lol: but out of the box is out of the box.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 11, 2010)

Agreed. This sort of naked noodling sells libraries. Can't wait for my copy to arrive.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 11, 2010)

dave you never replied though about the 7200, how's the stuff streaming and loading and all that? unless you didn't want to incriminate yourself online and admit that you used the shipped drive for streaming in disregard of EW's recommendation so that you don't void your warranty or whatnot if it should break...then that's understandable but then you can just lie and say that you cloned it onto your own 7200 since the specs are identical to all the generic seagates and western digital 7200's out there I take it.


----------



## dcoscina (May 11, 2010)

Well to be fair guys, I have written for real orchestras before. I studied composition/orchestration/harmony/counterpoint at university for several years so I would hope my "noodling" still has some musicality to it. The thing I'm finding challenging (but cool) is how to affect the timbre of the sound without going too far and then making it sound fake. Real strings affect their tone very subtlety which is why it's so hard to get a good convincing string line out of samples. But HS is really a splendid library. The long samples are to die for. I have to go over the manual again because the short articulations aren't knocking me out as much. LASS still sounds pretty damn great in the spiccato dept. So I'm glad I own that too. But I couldn't get that lush, fluid bowing sound out of LASS no matter how many hours I put into it. That's still on me and not the developer mind you. I will hand it to East West for making a library that doesn't take too much work to make sound wonderful though.

As for the HD, I did copy it onto pretty much the same Western Digital drive and it streams decently. I have only loaded a couple patches at a time. When I look at my system manager, it looks like I have used less than a GB but barely (for TWO patches). Gosh I hope that VE PRO/PLAY issue will be settled soon because I needs 64 bit open RAM to really make this thing fly. But so far, no stutters or drop outs using Studio One Pro.


----------



## dcoscina (May 11, 2010)

Rob Elliott @ Tue May 11 said:


> Agreed. This sort of naked noodling sells libraries. Can't wait for my copy to arrive.



You're going to love it.


----------



## dcoscina (May 11, 2010)

requiem_aeternam7 @ Tue May 11 said:


> dave hope you don't mind I made a quick paraphrase of the first few seconds of your piece in LASS, if anyone's interested to see how they both compare out of the box without much playing around with eq's, reverbs, or anything else on my end
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/7598079462d6c32c/



Interesting. I also have LASS and it's a very up close detailed sound (as I well know). My problem is achieving that lush sound. I think combining the two could also be really spectacular but as it stands, EW wins out for expression and smooth transitions.


----------



## Dan Mott (May 11, 2010)

Those legato phrases are just great!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 12, 2010)

Sounds very nice.


----------



## EwigWanderer (May 12, 2010)

I like this demo more than the official demos. They are great, but too much stuff and private samples etc. Yours introduces strings as they should be introduced :D 

Only downside is that after listening this demo few times now...is how my girlfriend will take my "I must have this...let's go to N-Y next year" approach? 8)


----------



## yujade (May 12, 2010)

dcoscina @ Tue May 11 said:


> ... I have to go over the manual again because the short articulations aren't knocking me out as much. LASS still sounds pretty damn great in the spiccato dept. So I'm glad I own that too....



Would more of the close mics make the sound punchier?


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 12, 2010)

Hmm! The cello is lovely, but the high end I don't like, sounds harsh to me, could use more personality as well.


----------



## Vision (May 12, 2010)

Hey dave what patch is this exactly? That sounds amazing. Nice work.


----------



## dcoscina (May 12, 2010)

Cellos legato/Vlns sustain combi patch under Sections folder.

Guy, the volume and timbre of the violins should be tweaked but I wanted to give you guys an idea of what it sounds like out of the box with little to no tweaking. Pretty good sound still though eh? Cellos are gorgeous.


----------



## MacQ (May 12, 2010)

Sounds great, Dave ... thanks for taking the time.

~Stu


----------

